# Ulduar -Schneiderrezepte



## Genickbruch (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,

welcher nette Schneider postet mal bitte die Rezepte für die Stoffgürtel, welche bei den Bo´ssen in Ulduar droppen.  Ich habe versucht in der Datenbank diese zu finden hatte aber keinen Erfolg.
Wäre sehr nett. Danke


Der eine heisst Kodel der weissen Dämmerung und Schärpe der uralten Kraft.

Danke hat sich von selbst beantwortet. Habe die Rezepte im Arsenal gefunden.


----------



## Muh-Q (9. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach in der DB auf Berufe->Schneiderei, die ersten 4 Rezepte.


----------



## Genickbruch (9. Juli 2009)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank.


----------

